# Zeichnungen !?



## kingg19 (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine "dumme" oder einfache Frage. Ich sehe zurzeit immer diese Pflanzen Linien oder wie auch immer diese Zeichnungen genannt werden auf Webseiten. Ich wollte fragen, mit welchen Programm machen die das? Photoshop, Illustrator? Hat jemand eine Tutorial wie man sowas womit macht? In der Anlage ist ein bsp davon was ich meine.

Ist das eine Handzeichnung? oder mit Pfad ?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten


Euer King G


----------



## holzoepfael (17. Juni 2006)

Denke nicht, dass das eine Zeichnung ist, dafür ist sie mir zu genau. Also tippe ich auf Pfade, welche man mit Photoshop oder besser noch Freehand etc macht...


----------



## cmyk-vienna (18. Juni 2006)

Also in Photoshop wird man meines Erachtens ziemlich alt, wenn man sowas zeichnet. Illustrator oder Freehand sind da auf jeden Fall nötig. Such mal nach Jugendstil, Art Déco oder Secession, da solltest Du einige Anregungen finden, was die Motivauswahl betrifft.
lg


----------

